# Paper gift certificates from Coles/Chapters?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I recently found three paper gift certificates in my daughters belongings (my daughter passed away four years ago). They are old, two are from it appears 2002 and I'm not sure how old the other one is. The one from 2002 is a $10 paper gift certificate from Chapters with the register markings on the back saying it was paid for, and the other two (dates unknown) are have UPC codes on the back with no date and are from Coles/Smith Books/The Book Company.

Neither certificate says anything about expiry dates, so I'm assuming the stores have an obligation to honour these certificates but I would like to get feedback from anyone here before I attempt to contact them as these stores are both a ways drive for us (2 hrs) and we don't get to the city often.

I'm assuming the Coles one would be honourable at Chapters now but not really too sure. Its only $25 but it would be nice to use them to buy something special for my younger daughter as a memory to her big sister.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm very sorry about your daughter.

Can you phone first?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Or try contacting Indigo Customer Sevice:

Click on *Contact Us* at : http://help.indigo.ca/


Coles/Chapters/indigo are all owned by Indigo now. Gift cards purchased from them now are interchangeable. But I doubt that any of us know what liability Indigo assumed for old gift certificates when they bought Chapters/Coles in 2001, or whether they ever had expiry dates.


----------

